# Philippe de Monte, brilliant composer , his missa flabbergeisted me until this day



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did not notice Philippe de Monte right away, j his polyphony conventional but state of the art missaa,stunning motets, perhaps madriigals hmm..
I put im between Loysiere Compere and Guyot in sound & melody approche , which mean not necessarly catchy , not avant- melodramatic, very dissonant, for this he remiinds me of the mighty Palestrina(( amore orthodox composer), who is ain't about catchyness: but conservative polyphony done in the rule, that what i think, is music so simple straighfoward in a way, it has it's charm, beleive me i have of mister Philippe de Monte fews missa here what i can think of:

*Miissa Aspice domine *(that is real good , my favorite), than i happen to have also
*music in rudolphian Pragues*(ah.. sutch inspiring what a lovely place in euro, Pragues the great, very nice, am i done , wait up,, i haaappeen to have several cameo apparition of him here and there but this would be tedieous to riwrite all i got on his output, he aa ''key composerr''= ' compositeur phare, i mean for his era, and the influennce he hhhad around him was hudgee, from wwhat i read,in encyclopedia books and so on.

my verdddiict a forgotten master, shame on you, if you dont wont to hear this and renaissance is your credoo or raison d'etre.

I saluted you all ,send my reggards and greetings,, that about it folks :tiphat:

p.s may i had you guys should buy ensemble cinquencentto amorosi pensieri whit song of Monte,Guyot, Vaet, Regnart, needlless to says this album a keeper... bravo cinquencento for this sweet album of chanson genra.


----------

